# Macro Set Ups



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

This forum has some wonderful photos, could members show their set ups. The lighting problem is one i have, bright spots, can't seem to get even lighting.










Any assistance would be most welcome.

Thanks

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You need to difuse the light somehow Paul. I use a white plastic waste bin but pillow cases or tracing paper or even plain white paper will work.

Try and get the watch set up, then make a dome around it with whatever you chose to use to difuse, then make a hole just for the lens of the camera to poke through. Try not to have your light source shining directly into the watch. If possible bounce it off a white wall ie refected light.

If it's a really bright sunny day you may struggle. I find the best room I have for photography faces due south but has a venitian blind at the window, I can regulate the light coming in by twisting the slats on the blind.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Paul

I am no expert and my efforts are shall we say variable in outcome, but in general it is very difficult to photograph a watch head on without a lot of reflections - seems to be worse with domed crystals. Take the shot at an angle, I usually rotate the watch sideways but ideally you should shoot from abovve the watch looking down.

Ideally you nead some kind of light tent (homemade jobs are as good if not better than the bought ones) around your watch, with a hole in it to put the camera through but otherwise surrounding the watch, made out of gauzy or translucent stuff.

You can correct colour balance with camera software but I think it is best to have a very white light in the first place.

I like the Mondaine! I have seen a Certina with the same lozenge case shape. Show us your watches and don't get too bogged down in the camera stuff, although it is a nice feeling when you post a shot you are pleased with, even if, as in my case, no one else thinks so!

Si


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There's an article here showing what difference diffusion can make. Note the poljot on mesh Stan!

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tre...=0&rev=&reveal=


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

look here as well

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...2410&hl=plastic

or here

http://www.creativepro.com/story/feature/19002.html


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree with Si and PG, diffusion is the key. Even an old white T-shirt will help.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is the simple set up I use. It is a translucent plastic box with a hole in it.









The background a piece of typing paper used in the form that portrait photographers use as paper roll background.

The whole thing is draped in white material and a single light is used to illuminate it.

Simple, that's how I like it.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Thanks to the contributors, tea towels, lamps, paper and bowls out this weekend!

Paul D


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

This watch has always been a varmint to photograph because of the thick, domed crystal. If you look at the shadows you can see that I positioned the light to fall slightly behind the watch taking most of the reflections from the crystal.

The watch is very slightly in shadow but the illumination is enough to show good detail in the dial.

Have a bash and let's see the results. Most of all, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is a helpfull link too:-

http://www.silversmithing.com/1photo.htm


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Stan, that would be the results i would be looking for. Very nice.

Nice link, the cone of white paper with the cut out sounds easiest to try first.

Not a comment on the photo but not quite sure of the face of the watch, but body shape and layout and markers are lovely.

Thanks again

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A quick experiment to show you the difference. I did not try to do the worst and the best possible just a couple of quick snaps to show how a little time spent on lighting can affect your results.

Both pictures have been croped and resized and sharpend identically, ie what I did to one I did the same to the other. No colour correction at all.

Both pics taken tonight at 10pm I have a 3 bulb 25 watts each overhead spot lamp in the room. The picture on the left was taken with that as the only light source. Although the crystal is scratched it's no where near that bad.

The second was taken "inside" the Ikea waste bin. The room ceiling light was still on but I added a halogen desk lamp (also Ikea) as an extra light source and slightly repositioned the watch. I also blocked the apature in the bin with my body etc to stop the ceiling light getting in. Note also how the lighting on the case looks far less harsh.










And a snap of the bin and desk light. Hope this is of some help to all you budding David Baily's. The picture I took below can be seem in the Timex tango thread in the general forum.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nicely done PG, a picture is much better at explaining things like lighting techniques than just words.









Cool Timex too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

btw my desk is always that untidy!


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Paul G, Nice to see that set up. I finish nights monday am, and plan to play a bit with the few days off I get.

Paul D


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Good question Paul and some great answers and tips guys - really helpful.

I think the photos of set-ups are almost more interesting than the watches.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was thinking of doing a "How I take my pictures" thread. If anyone is interested I could set a page aside on my website.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Dam fine idea PG


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

What a great offer PG. Gets my vote.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've pinned a thread with a link to the page I've started at the top of the photography forum.

CLICK HERE


----------

